# Help with Char-Griller Smokin Pro w/SFB



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have used both charcoal briquettes and hardwood lump charcoal but I have a hard time breaking 205 degrees using the SFB.  Any suggestions other than putting charcoal directly in the main chamber? and would that really hurt much as long as I didn't get a too high of a temp?  Hopefully that all makes enough sense to understand.  any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 14, 2008)

How much charcoal and or hardwood lump are you adding at a time?  Sounds like maybe you arent using enough fuel to heat that baby up.  A chimney full with a few wood chunks gets me to 250+ degrees in no time.

I have the same smoker that you are using!!!


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

I usually use 2-3 chimneys to start and then add a chimney every 30 min-1hr depending on the fluctuation.  Honestly I am hoping that since it has warmed up in the area that I may get a better temp.


----------



## bunky (Apr 14, 2008)

What are you using for a temp gauge??   

 I have a Smoke N Pit Proffesional and I have no problem getting up to temp...

how about the Dampers  Wide open??


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have 2 different digital probe thermometers that I use plus a a few dial thermometers.  I don't rely on the stock thermometer that is built in to the unit.  I never reads close to any of the others.  For instance right now it read about 100 degrees when the other 2 dials I have are reading almost 200 degrees


----------



## gabriel (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a similar smoker (link in my signature) and I use about a chimney and a half of either lump or briquettes and I can get a little over 250.

I would check your seals between your fire box and any other places for heat to escape. And your temp guage could be off also. I smoked last weekend when it was 40s here and was able to get up to 250 with the above amounts.

I agree our smokers are a bit more picky, and I'm still working on getting control of mine.


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

I was planning on tackling some of the "seal" issues with the smoker a little later.  But maybe that is a big part of it and I will have to do something a little sooner than later. plus get on some of the other mods I've been meaning to get to. lol


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 14, 2008)

Silly question Ryan...but you did knock out the football shaped cut out between the SFB and the cooking chamber right?

We have seen this before.


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL.  Actually no I did not remove that piece but it had been removed long ago.


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 14, 2008)

I always hate asking this, but it is the first thing to rule out.  When you mounted the firebox, did you punch out that football sized hole in the side of the smoking chamber?  If not, that is your problem.

I know this because when I first got my firebox, I tried running it without removing the knockout; only so I could still use the chargriller without the firebox whenever I wanted.  It clearly failed, so I knocked it out.

Aside from that, I'd say also make sure both dampers are open full until you reach the temp you want to reach.  Then back the firebox damper down to control temperature.  Never control temperature with the exhaust damper or you will get bitter smoke.  Also, measure temperature at grate level for accuracy (which you may already be doing).

Hope this helps.  Keep us updated,


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 14, 2008)

Great minds think alike Josh...lol!!!


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

OK so right now I have added my second chimney of coals, I have both my chimney and intakes all the way open, with three thermometers at grate level and I am ranging from 215 - 195 degrees?  and it's been an hour since I started.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 14, 2008)

Whats the temp outside?  How long are you letting the chimney of coals burn before you dump them in?  And the stack should be all the way open all of the time while cooking.


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes chimney is all the way open and I let the chimney burn for 15-25 minutes before adding it.  I make sure the coals Are burning cood before adding them.


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh and it's about 60 degrees outside temp.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing everything right.  I can get 250+ in 30 degree weather...I would start by sealing all the holes in the smoker.  I just put a nut and bolt into every hole I could find that wasnt holding something together.  A lot of people on the forum have that same smoker, maybe someone else has another idea.


----------



## tmw611 (Apr 14, 2008)

I had the same setup with minimal mods and found that if I poured the fuel to it I had an issue with what seemed to be not enough air to feed the fire. I proved that by opening the drawer to allow for more air and the temp went up. I then since then added a basket to lift the coals from the bottom and that seemed to remedy the situation.

I did have some problems keeping temp up Saturday but I believe it was due to wind, and cool temp.

Just a thought.


----------



## chargrilled (Apr 14, 2008)

I have been fighting the same thing with the heat. Most mods are done I just need to seal the grill I guess. We were having like 40 MPH winds when I smoked though and I KNOW that had something to do with it. I moved my pit around the deck and noticed major heat changes.


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 14, 2008)

I think TMW is on the right track here.  even if you had a leak in the smoking chamber the size of a small animal, you should still be able to get it hotter than that.  I think your fuel is getting starved.  The fastest thing I would suggest (asside from fabricating something....which you will need to do eventually) taking some rocks or bricks and prop the stock charcoal grate up in the firebox.  Just don't block air intake on the damper side of the box.  This should allow air to reach more charcoal and stoke the fire.

I use a blower fan on mine and can get temperatures over 350, so I know you're not asking too much from the equipment.  Keep us updated, you'll get this problem licked; I'm sure of it.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 14, 2008)

I added a couple pieces of angle above the slide out drawer in the firebox and put the grate up on that.... raising it up....air flows for better fire.... ashes have a place to fall... can clean out on a long smoke without disturbing the fire..... after all the mods that Gramason helped me with.... I can get 350 in cold weather....


----------



## fireguy (Apr 14, 2008)

What are you using for the coal basket??? the one that comes with it, or something else.... I am new to the CGPS too.... when I got mine couldnt exceed 200-220 no matter How much coals I used... Built a basket to elevate the coals and get plenty of O2 to them from underneath... after that I could get 250-300 easy on about 1 lit and 1 unlit chimneys of coal.. Ill try to attach a pic of it if this helps..


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the basket fireguy... the way you used the angle to hold it up is good thinkin'...


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for all the info guys.  I fiounfd an old grate lying around that was a bit wider than the original. so it rests about 4 inches higher.  Maybe that will help with the air flow if that is the problem.  The original grate I think has run it's course.  Reading some other posts it is one of the first things to get rid of anyway so one fix is done.  after this smoke I will spend this next weekend looking for holes to seal and maybe work on a few other mods I've been putting off.  Thanks again for the advise and if anyone else can think of anything please let me know.  I need as much help as I can get.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...r+griller+mods

the sticky for the mods on this unit.....  Gramason had some good posts on the ones he did... and helped me put mine together....  it really helped!!


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 14, 2008)

Points Fireguy! That's the best basket I've seen yet. Looks like it's high enough to allow the tray to be pulled out in mid smoke for ash removal. I think I'll have to build me one now. Well done!


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

That basket looks awesome I will get building one like right away. I will see what happens but as of right now I am sitting at 200 degrees. The smoke stack is wide open, the intake damper is wide open, I've pulled the drawer at an inch or so for more air, and I've raised the charcoal a couple of inches. I guess I trudge through it. Worst case senario I get a little more smoke in my meat then wrap and move to the oven. unless ya'll can think of anything else



Raised Coals with open Drawer.





New Digital Thermometer reading after 2 chimneys


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 14, 2008)

I gotta dumb question.... you close the firebox lid right!?!.... looks like a good size pile of ash under there.... check thermo in boiling water...212 degrees.... with a fire that size in mine i run around 220-230.... maybe just the sealing mods....with exhaust all the way open all the time.... intake about 1/4 open.... lid and drawer closed....


this is in the BarBChef.... not the char griller....

here is a load before the lit chimney was added to a smoke....

 after the lit chimney was added.....


another from sundays smoke


 notice the white line between the firebox and chamber....  woodstove caulk.. it is at the seal area between them also....

 extend the exhaust stack down with metal dryer duct to near the grate level....


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

At this point no questions are dumb.  Yes I do close the lid to the fire box.  I did get it up to 230 but that's been the most so far.  Now I'm just trying to keep it there.


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 14, 2008)

Woo Hoo I hit 250.  LOL With my coal drawer pulled out about 4 inches I hit 251.  With it out about 2-3 inches It seems to hover around 230.  So Airflow Seems to be the biggest problem.  thanks again for all the advice and ideas.  I think Geek said he used a blower fan?  Does anyone else use one and if so what is it, where can I maybe get one and how did you install it?


----------



## master_dman (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you have a smokestack extension going down to grate level?  That seemed to be the best mod I did on my smoker besides sealing the lid with rope gasket.

I have a Brinkmann smoke n pit.. not very far off from your Chargriller Pro.


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 15, 2008)

No I have not yet done any mods on it yet but after today that is about to change.  I'll see how much I can do to it this weekend.  Gonna add the dryer hose and A coal basket or something else to start with.  Then maybe a tuning plate, blower fan. etc...


----------



## master_dman (Apr 15, 2008)

From what I could tell with mine.. (again.. not the exact same.. but pretty close)  the smokestack extension helped more than anything.  The second most important is getting that lid sealed up.  Well.. I take that back.. is yours the one where the whole lid comes up.. or it's like a cutout lid?  If that's the case.. maybe your lid doesn't leak so much..?


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 15, 2008)

I have an Oreck Vaccum cleaner motor that I am getting ready to convert to a little electric fan for mine.  I think it will work like a champ, already has the shaft in place from the belt drive on the sweeper.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Drop me a PM and I can send you some really cool mod instructions.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 15, 2008)

Just build ya a basket, it will do the same as having the drawer open a bit.. you have to have O2 to get a good heat, on the CGPS the intake is so low that w/o mods yours coal will smother out. Mine was about 30 bones, 2x2 epanded metal + Angle and bolts.... make a bit smaller than you think if you want to take it ou... since metal expands when heated... Oh and I put the Angle on so that I could pull the ash drawer for long smokes... just remember all smokers are dif.


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Apr 15, 2008)

Don't suppose you know the estimated dimensons of that basket do you FireGuy?  if not no biggie I can measure out what will fit.  You guys are all awesome.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 15, 2008)

I made a similar box and the dimentions are 11"x13.5".  A 24"x24" piece of expanded metal will be perfect.  Thats what I used.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 15, 2008)

I think it was 12 in sq by 6 in high.. used a 24 x24 sheet plus the strips on the sides to support it up so I can pull ash drawer.. and one on bottom to try to prevent it from sagging into the drawer space... good luck...be hunting this week away from computer, if you need help let me know ill get back to ya next week.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 15, 2008)

oh ya, id make it a wee bit smaller.... it barely sqeezed in before, now has expanded with the heat wont come out easily, but its not that big adeal to me yet.. good luck


----------

